# Esperienze con kernel 2.5

## cerri

Quali sono le vostre esperienze con il kernel 2.5? Personalmente sto provando la versione 2.5.66 ma non riesco a farla funzionare a dovere.

Cioe', il kernel e' ok ma molta roba si rifiuta di compilare... ad esempio il drm-kernel preso da gatos, i driver thinkpad, ecc.

Peccato, perche' come kernel mi sembra MOLTO piu' veloce del 2.4.

----------

## bsolar

Io ho un kernel 2.5.66-mm1, ed è eccellente. Però non ho nessun pacchetto che installa moduli (o meglio, li hanno installati nel gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r2 che non uso praticamente più...).

Ho provato ad installare xfree-drm e funziona, in teoria solo che, dato il bug che a quanto pare affligge la mia Radeon Mobility con Xfree-4.3.0, l'ho tolto.

----------

## cerri

Mmmhhh io sto provando il pacchetto direttamente di gatos.

Puoi provare a compilare il pacchetto thinkpad?

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Mmmhhh io sto provando il pacchetto direttamente di gatos.
> 
> Puoi provare a compilare il pacchetto thinkpad?

 

```
# ebuild /usr/portage/sys-apps/thinkpad/thinkpad-4.1.ebuild compile

>>> md5 ;-) thinkpad_4.1.tar.gz

>>> Checking thinkpad_4.1.tar.gz's mtime...

>>> WORKDIR is up-to-date, keeping...

make -C drivers

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/thinkpad-4.1/work/thinkpad-4.1/2.4/drivers'

make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

gcc -I/lib/modules/2.5.66-mm1/build/include -I../include -Wall -Wcast-align -Wstrict-prototypes -DLINUX -O2 -o thinkpad.o -c thinkpad.c

thinkpad.c:105:41: missing binary operator before '('

make[1]: *** [thinkpad.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/thinkpad-4.1/work/thinkpad-4.1/2.4/drivers'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/thinkpad-4.1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 32, Exitcode 2

!!! Make failed
```

 :Confused: 

----------

## cerri

Beh questo mi conforta: sono ormai 3 anni che lavoro con *nix e pensavo di aver dimenticato tutto  :Smile: .

la cosa curiosa e' che, per il pacchetto in questione, la versione 4.1 (ho provato anche la 4.3) aggiunge il supporto al kernel 2.5...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Beh questo mi conforta: sono ormai 3 anni che lavoro con *nix e pensavo di aver dimenticato tutto .
> 
> la cosa curiosa e' che, per il pacchetto in questione, la versione 4.1 (ho provato anche la 4.3) aggiunge il supporto al kernel 2.5... 

 

Bugreporta la cosa  :Cool: 

----------

## cerri

 *Quote:*   

> Da: 	Thomas Hood <jdthood@****>
> 
> A: 	Andrea Cerrito <cerrito@***>
> 
> Oggetto: 	Re: Problems compiling tpctl on 2.5.66
> ...

 

Azz.

Cmq solo io e bsolar abbiamo provato il 2.5?

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Cmq solo io e bsolar abbiamo provato il 2.5?

 

Ci vuole coraggio per fare i pionieri...  :Wink: 

(e una macchina sacrificabile...)  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Ciccio, il sottoscritto si è installato nel lontano 2000 la versione unstable di quel vetusto kernel e si è perduto il file system   :Cool: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> Ciccio, il sottoscritto si è installato nel lontano 2000 la versione unstable di quel vetusto kernel e si è perduto il file system  

 

Devi salire sulla bicicletta appena caduto, altrimenti  ti resta il blocco psicologico  :Cool: 

(ossa rotte a parte)

PS: ciccio? peso 57kg...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

57 kg? Piccolooo   :Rolling Eyes:  Io son 1.97 x 85 kg  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> 57 kg? Piccolooo   Io son 1.97 x 85 kg 

 

Uhm... io sono 1.78. Sei di una "gazzosa" più alto...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

1.78 x 57 kg?   :Shocked:  Mangia che è meglio, sei sottopeso   :Laughing: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> 1.78 x 57 kg?   Mangia che è meglio, sei sottopeso  

 

Io mangio come un branco di piranha...

----------

## Montag[SGU]

Io sono ancora piu' piccolo e mi nutro di terra.

Quello che volevo chiedere a proposito del kernel 2.5 (cosi' vi riporto pure in tema  :Smile: ) e' se ci sono problemi con i driver nvidia esterni.

----------

## bsolar

 *Montag[SGU] wrote:*   

> Io sono ancora piu' piccolo e mi nutro di terra.

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## whitenoise

Ciao! sto compilando.... vi faccio sapere quando finito.

Intento, che fine ha fatto il vecchio xconfig? Con make xconfig mi parte una finestra enorme titolata gconf che non mi piace neanche un po!

----------

## whitenoise

Ahi Ahi, siamo già fermi.

 *Quote:*   

>   gcc -Wp,-MD,drivers/scsi/.dpt_i2o.o.d -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=athlon -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -nostdinc -iwithprefix include    -DKBUILD_BASENAME=dpt_i2o -DKBUILD_MODNAME=dpt_i2o -c -o drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.o drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c
> 
> drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c:32:2: #error Please convert me to Documentation/DMA-mapping.txt
> 
> drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c: In function `adpt_scsi_to_i2o':
> ...

 

Posso fare qualcosa per rimediare? Credo di aver incluso tutto il necessario.

Grazie

----------

## cerri

Beh, una compilazione di kernel non dovrebbe mai fallire, quindi non credo che sia un tuo problema.

Ora provo a compilarlo io.

----------

## cerri

Ho lo stesso identico problema.   :Sad: 

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ho lo stesso identico problema.  

 

Se siete ragionevolmente certi di non aver toppato la configurazione (e mi sembrerebbe strano) bugreportate la cosa.

----------

## whitenoise

Come faccio a bug-reportare la cosa?

----------

## whitenoise

Per qunato riguarda la configurazione, ho inserito il supporto SCSI e il supporto Adaptect i2o RAID. Per cui dovrebbe essere a posto (o almeno, con il 2.4.20 funziona.......)

Come faccio a bug-reportare la cosa?

----------

## bsolar

 *whitenoise wrote:*   

> Come faccio a bug-reportare la cosa?

 

Vai in bugzilla. Devi solo creare un account e seguire la procedura che ti verrà mostrata. Ricordati di fornire quante più informazioni possibili.

----------

## cerri

In realta' sarebbe da "maillare" sulla ml del kernel.

Io ho un kernel "liscio".

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> In realta' sarebbe da "maillare" sulla ml del kernel.
> 
> Io ho un kernel "liscio".

 

Semmai ci pensano loro (o almeno dovrebbero...).

----------

## cerri

IBM Rulezza.  :Wink: 

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=217

----------

## bsolar

Ecco, una cosa che ho scoperto non va è la mia PCMCIA.

Ho un Dell Inspiron 4100 e una Cisco Aironet 350, ma non riesco a farla funzionare...

----------

## cerri

Ma qual'e' il problema?

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ma qual'e' il problema?

 

Non va. Se configuro come moduli i82365 non si carica perché dice che non trova il device, se compilo nel kernel quando inserisco la scheda si accende ma è tutto qua, non riesco a gestirla, iwconfig non la vede.

----------

## cerri

Stupidata: ovviamente hai aggiornato i wireless tools, vero?

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Stupidata: ovviamente hai aggiornato i wireless tools, vero?

 

Si.

Il problema credo sia più a monte, quando inserisco la scheda temo si limiti ad accendersi perché riceve corrente...

----------

## cerri

hai provato i driver cisco? Parlo per ignoranza, non ho la sk in questione.

Questi qui, intendo.

----------

## maur8

A me invece da problemi di unresolved symbol quando passa alla compilazione dei moduli con la 2.5.66-ac2 e 2.5.66 vanilla.

Qualcuno ha avuto problemi simili?

----------

## Sym

A proposito di moduli...ieri sera ho provato a compilare il 2.5.66 e ho avuto problemi con il caricamento dei moduli...nn sono andato oltre (reboot e poi mi sono addormentato   :Wink:  )

Ora stavo guardando sul forum...per risolvere basta emerge module-init-tools? Ciao raga   :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Sym wrote:*   

> A proposito di moduli...ieri sera ho provato a compilare il 2.5.66 e ho avuto problemi con il caricamento dei moduli...nn sono andato oltre (reboot e poi mi sono addormentato   )
> 
> Ora stavo guardando sul forum...per risolvere basta emerge module-init-tools? Ciao raga  

 

Probabilmente si  :Wink: 

----------

## Sym

Umh...ora mi si ferma su "Ok, booting kernel"   :Rolling Eyes:  Any suggestion?

----------

## Sym

bsolar ho letto il tuo post su Installing Gentoo e ho risolto   :Smile:  Mitico   :Exclamation: 

----------

